#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Περί αντισεισμικού αρμού

## stat

Καλησπέρα !!!
Έχω το εξής θέμα :
6-οροφή μεσαία οικοδομή (μικρή σε κάτοψη) που συνορεύει δεξιά και αριστερά με 4-όροφες (χωρίς αρμό)
Το κτίριο μου είναι αρκετά δύσκαμπτο ηνΧ,Ζ > 0,60 
Χρησιμοποιώ το fespa και έκανα ανάλυση με τον ΕΑΚ 
Το έυρος του αρμού μου βγαίνει 3,52 cm !!! X 1.414 = 4.977 >>> 5 cm 
Το κρατάω ?? η πάω αναγκαστικά στα 8 εκ ?? 
(οι πλάκες δεν ταυτίζονται) 

Έχω υπόγειο και γενική κοιτόστρωση ...
Οι παραδοχές μου είναι πως στην  πλάκα οροφής (ισόγειου=λάθος) υπογείου έβαλα οριζόντιες στηρίξεις και μάλιστα μόνο στις 4 γωνίες κατά τα άλλα το λύνω με ελαστικές στηρίξεις στο επίπεδο της θεμελίωσης 
Οι όμορες οικοδομές έχουν και αυτές υπόγειο και είμαι σε βραχώδη περιοχή  (κατηγορία εδάφους Α)

----------


## dn102

Κανονικά πρέπει να πάς με 4.1.7.2 [4] - - - - -> 8cm (4-8ορόφους).

Δέν κατάλαβα τίς οριζόντιες στηρίξεις που έβαλες στη πλάκα;.Αν θέλεις να προσομοιώσεις τήν επίδραση όμορων κτισμάτων θεωρείς gap elements:

*Απόσπασμα απο σχετική διπλωματική*
_ Προσομοίωση Κρούσης Κτιρίων_
_Στοιχείο Προσομοίωσης Κρούσης των Κτιρίων – μονόπλευρος σύνδεσμος (GapElements)_
_            Τα GapElements είναι στοιχεία σύνδεσης με γραμμικές και μη γραμμικές ιδιότητες τα οποία λειτουργούν μόνο σε θλίψη. Για κάθε βαθμό ελευθερίας παραμόρφωσης μπορούν να ορισθούν ανεξάρτητες ιδιότητες. Όλες οι εσωτερικές παραμορφώσεις του  στοιχείου είναι ανεξάρτητες. Το κενό της κάθε διεύθυνσης παραμόρφωσης δεν επηρεάζει την συμπεριφορά των υπολοίπων διευθύνσεων παραμορφώσεων._
_
__     Σε περίπτωση που δεν ορισθούν μη γραμμικές ιδιότητες σε κάποιον βαθμό ελευθερίας, τότε το στοιχείο gap λειτουργεί γραμμικά στην αντίστοιχη διεύθυνση, χρησιμοποιώντας την ενεργό δυσκαμψία, η οποία μπορεί να είναι ίση με το μηδέν._
_            Η μη γραμμική σχέση δύναμης παραμόρφωσης δίνεται από τον παρακάτω τύπο_
_            Όπου k η σταθερά του ελατηρίου και όπου κενό η αρχική απόσταση, η οποία πρέπει να είναι είτε μηδέν, είτε θετική. Στην περίπτωση μας ορίστηκε ίση με 3cm. Όσο αφορά τη σταθερά του ελατηρίου αυτή λήφθηκε ίση με 2 φόρες μεγαλύτερη από το μέσο όρο της δυστένειας (ΕΑ/L) των γειτονικών στοιχείων (πλακοδοκών) στα σημεία της κρούσης (κ=3000000ΚΝ/m__). Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η ανάλυση με τιμή του κ πολύ μεγάλη δεν μπορούσε να ολοκληρωθεί λόγω μη σύγκλιση της μεθόδου επίλυ_σης.



Υ.Γ Η εκλογή τής γενικής κοιτόστρωσης σε Α κατηγορία προφανώς έγινε λόγω μικρής κάτοψης να υποθέσω

----------


## stat

Δεν είναι το ελαχιστο το 8 του εακ αλλά κατα προσεγγιση και υπο προυποθέσεις ... 8 θέλω να βάλω αλλά εχω τεχνικές δυσκολιες υλοποιήσης .. στους 2 1/2  οροφους έχει κολλημενα μπαζα και σοβάδες απο  το κατεδαφισμένο κτίσμα ... ετσι θέλω τουλαχιστον να είμαι κατοχυρωμένος νομικα για 5 εκ .....  οσο για την κοιτοστρωση το κενο που περισευε απο τους πεδιλοδοκους μεγαλυτερο μπελά δημιουργουσε + οπως τα λες για την μικρη κατοψη + οτι εχω και τελικη επιφανεια δαπεδου ..... 

Υ.Γ θα μπορουσα μονο για τον αρμό να πάρω και  πακτώσεις στην Βάση θεμελιωσης ?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 16:59 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 16:25 ----------

έβαλα οριζόντιες στηριξεις για την προσομοιωση της δυσκαμψιας των τοιχειων υπογειου σύμφωνα με το επισημο οδηγο του Fespa (ξερω οτι ανοιγω άλλο θέμα τώρα )...... Και μόνο στην οροφη (ισογείου=λάθος) υπογείου που μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες.... LooooL

----------


## dn102

Επειδή έχω άλλο πρόγραμμα, σε εμένα γίνεται με χιαστί.Oι σοβάδες είναι ένα θέμα που το αντιμετωπίζουμε πάντα.Βάλε το τοπογράφο να σου δώσει κατακορυφότητα τών ομορων και διάλεξε τί αντισεισμικό χωράει.Αν δέν σου φτάνει 8 βάλε 5 και θεώρησε τη βάση στη οροφή υπογείου πακτωμένη.Αν φτάνει βάλε 8 και όταν θα φτάνεις στη στάθμη με τα μπάζα και τούς σοβάδες τα χτυπάς και πέφτουν.Πάντως σε τόσο μικρό κτίριο με υπόγειο και ραντιέ και τί θέλεις και προσομοιώνεις τη δυσκαμψία τών τοιχείων; δέν το κατάλαβα

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 18:26 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 18:21 ----------

Κανονικά αν τα όμορα δέν έχουν αρμό θεωρείς τον αρμό που σου δίνει το πρόγραμμα Χ 1,414 ,δηλαδή σε εσένα 5 *1,414 =7,07 cm


Επειδή ο Χάρης χρησιμοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, όταν θα απαντήσει ισχύει ότι σου πεί.

----------


## stat

3,52 μου βγάζει Χ 1,414 = 5 (Δύσκαμπτο και δύστρεπτο κτήριο  στην άλλη διεύθυνση να φανταστείς μου βγάζει 2,00 ...... με πακτώσεις στην οροφή υπογείου δε ... βγάζει αντιστοιχα 3,00 και 1,30 cm ) 
Άσε ο τοπογράφος μου τα έκανε μαντάρα με τους πόντους ... και τα διπλανά αίσχος (και να φανταστείς έδωσα kai  λίγο αέρα στα θεμέλια )
Η άδεια έχει βγει και είμαι σε φάση κατασκευής  (στα σχέδια έχω 8,  στην  αρχική ανάλυση που είμουν λίγο large υπέρ της ασφάλειας τόσο εβγαζε) ... Τώρα ξανα-λύνω το μοντέλο για να βγάλω μικρότερο αντισεισμικό αρμό και προφανώς θα πάω για αναθεώρηση (ευτυχώς με παίρνει στα υπόλοιπα δεδομένα αύξηση κατά 3 εκ της κάλυψης )....

1. Γενικά πάντως στέκουν τα δεδομένα της ανάλυσής .... Δεν βρήκα κάτι που να λέει για ελάχιστο εύρος αρμού .. σωστά ??
2. Τα υπόγεια και το fespa ιστορία αμαρτία .....
3. Την ανάλυση με πακτωμένους στύλους στην οροφή υπογείου μπορώ να την χρησιμοποιήσω ?? νομίζω είναι μόνο για το ην 
4. Εναλλακτικά λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω την τροποποίηση του ΕΑΚ για τον κλιμακούμενο αρμό και ότι οι σοβάδες προσμετρώνται... αλλά άντε να τα βρει ο ελεκτής δόμησης .... γρρρρρ

----------


## dn102

Ε βάλε 5 ρε συ και μην αγχώνεσαι, βάλε και ένα τριάρη στο πρόσωπο απο τα τοιχεία για να δείχνει 8  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: . Για να σου λάβει πάκτωση μη βάζεις καθόλου θεμελίωση.

Για τον αρμό τόσα χρόνια η πολεοδομία ζητούσε ελάχιστο 5 cm.Δεν νομίζω οτι αξίζει να πάς σε αναθεώρηση.Ξεκίνα κανονικά και βάλε 5 απλά για να μην έχεις θέμα με κανέναν ελεγκτή, που νομίζω θα καταλάβει, φρόντισε στο δώμα σου στίς άκρες να "φαίνεται" 8cm.To τρόπο θα το βρείς, είναι εύκολος.

----------


## stat

Καλλίτερα πιστεύω να είμαι προετοιμασμένος με σωστή δυναμική ανάλυση που να δείχνει τουλάχιστον 3,52Χ1,414 =5,00 ....Ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια ... εξάλλου δεν ξέρεις σε τι Ε.Δ. θα πέσει μπορεί να έρθει με διαβήτη και χάρακα (LooL)
Πάνω από όλα να είμαι εγώ νόμιμος...
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι τι αναθεώρηση πρέπει να γίνει ??? οι διαστάσεις του κτιρίου είναι σωστές ... και μετά από ένα ύψος  θα "στρώνει" και ο αρμός  σε 8 εκ ... 

Αυτό που λες να μην βάλω θεμελίωση (έτσι γίνεται και στο fespa) .... στέκει ??? μπορώ να πάρω τις μετακινήσεις αυτού του μοντέλου (χωρίς υπόγειο) για αντισεισμικό αρμό ???  - υπόψιν ΟΛΑ τα υποστυλώματα συνδέονται με τα τοιχεία του υπογείου ... ακόμα και το μεσαίο το σύνδεσα με με τα υπόλοιπα περιμετρικά

----------


## dn102

Υποτίθεται μεγαλώνεις το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου, το οποίο δέν ισχύει αφού τα διπλανά "μπαίνουν" στο δικό σου.Απλά όταν θα έρθει και το δεί πρέπει να εξηγήσεις,διότι θα νομίζει οτι μεγάλωσες 3 cm  το κτίριο.Μπορείς να το μοντελοποιήσεις έτσι, απλά θα μεταφέρεις τα εντατικά στα στοιχεία υπογείου για διαστασιολόγηση.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 20:35 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 19:50 ----------

Ανέβασε μία εικόνα απο τη μοντελοποίηση σου σε 3D για να δώ και εγώ τι κάνεις στο Fespa.

----------


## stat

δεν θα καταλάβεις και πολλά... κάνει τα κλασσικά που κάνουν τα προγράμματα με γραμμικά μέλη .... Το καλλίτερο θα ήταν ένα πρόγραμμα με συνδυασμό γραμμικών και επιφανειακών μελών... πχ sap2000, robot.... 


εσύ ποιο έχεις???

----------


## dn102

Έχει προσομοιώσει όπως όλα τα προγράμματα τα τοιχία με άκαμπτες ράβδους δεξιά και αριστερά και το τα τοιχία υπογείου αν δέν κάνω λάθος σαν υψίκορμη δοκο.Μια χαρα συμμετρικό είναι με 4 φατνώματα, όμως βλέπω έχεις έκκεντρα κλιμακοστάσιο και ανελκυστήρα,δές λίγο τίς ιδιομορφές σου και πές μου αν είναι στρεπτικό στη πρώτη ιδιομορφή.

Έχω το ScadaPRO και το STATIK,τα επιφανειακά δέν σου χρειάζονται στο συγκεκριμένο έργο, μια χαρά διαφράγματα έχεις, το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι η θέση του ανελκυστήρα-κλιμακοστασίου.Άν είναι όντως στρεπτικό άλλαξε το q απο 3.5 σε 3 ή αλλιώς επιεδή το nv>0.6 θεώρησες οτι δέν χρειάζεται ικανοτικό.Όμως δέν ικανοποιείται λόγο στρεπτικής ευαισθησίας,άρα πάς σε ικανοτικό.

----------


## stat

μεταφορικες ειναι οι 2 πρωτες... ικανοτικο κάνω ετσι και αλλιώς (υπερ ασφαλειας)... και οντως το q το εχω 3.00 ...

----------


## Xάρης

Ο αντισεισμικός αρμός είναι αυτός που υπολογίζεις * 1,414.
Εκτός βέβαια αν γνωρίζεις ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη μέγιστη μετακίνηση του γειτονικού κτηρίου  στην υπόψη διεύθυνση, οπότε λαμβάνεις το άθροισμα των δύο μετακινήσεων.

Το 8cm στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι δεν έχει ουσιαστικά εφαρμογή. 
Ο ΕΑΚ-2000 αναφέρεται σ' αυτόν με την εξής φράση: "όταν δεν γίνεται ακριβέστερος υπολογισμός"

Δεν υπάρχει ελάχιστος αρμός και κακώς θεωρούν τέτοιο στην πολεοδομία.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Τις οριζόντιες στηρίξεις τις λαμβάνεις στην οροφή *υπογείου* και όχι ισογείου.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 08:40 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 08:01 ----------

Διάβασε και την §3.6β του κτηριδομικού, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει, που αναφέρει τα εξής:
"Ο σεισμικός αρμός «πλήρους διαχωρισμού», του εδαφίου (3) της παρ.4.1.7.2 του Ν.Ε.Α.Κ., εφαρμόζεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις προστασίας γειτονικών κτιρίων, ενώ οι περιπτώσεις προστασίας με την κατασκευή «τοιχωμάτων – προσκρουστήρων» ή με την «τήρηση αποστάσεων ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των ορόφων», όπως περιγράφονται αντίστοιχα στα εδάφια (4) και (5) της παρ. 4.1.7.2 του Ν.Ε.Α.Κ., εφαρμόζονται *μόνο όταν τα κτίρια (παλαιό και νέο) ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη*, ο οποίος έχει και την ευθύνη δόμησης των δύο κτιρίων, ώστε να πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις εφαρμογής των παραπάνω διατάξεων του ΝΕΑΚ."

Ο τρόπος προσομοίωσης είναι ορθός, αν βέβαια γίνει στην οροφή υπογείου και όχι ισογείου, αναφέρεται δε στις σημειώσεις του Αβραμίδη που έχω παραθέσει σ' άλλο θέμα.
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αμφιαρθρωτές χιαστί ράβδους άνευ μάζας και πολύ μεγάλης δυστένειας, όπου έχεις τοιχία υπογείου.

Για την κοιτόστρωση να χρησιμοποιείς το FePla.
Διαφορετικά, θεώρησε απλώς ότι έχεις πεδιλοδοκούς των οποίων τα πέλματα απλώς ενώνονται και δεν αφήνουν κενά.
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση βάλε και έναν οπλισμό άνω & κάτω στα πέλματα/πλάκες, σαν να ήταν κοιτόστρωση.

Ο αρμός που υπολόγισες θα πρέπει να αφορά την οροφή του 4ου, αφού τόσο είναι το ύψος των όμορων οικοδομών.
Εκτός βέβαια αν η μετακίνηση στην κορυφή (6ος) του κτηρίου σου, είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη μετακίνηση στον 4ο * 1,414.

Πάκτωση στη βάση (δάπεδο ισογείου) θεωρούμε μόνο για τον υπολογισμό του nv και όχι του αρμού.

----------


## stat

Οι στηρίξεις είναι στην οροφή υπογείου .. και μάλιστα έχω βάλει μόνο στις γωνίες των διασταυρούμενων περιμετρικών τοιχείων... (ως δυσμενέστερο ..ενώ θα μπορούσα να βάλω σε όλους τους στύλους στην διεύθυνση του τοιχείου  )

Η μετακίνηση που αναφέρω αφορά την οροφή 6ου ορόφου του 4ου έχουν μικρότερη... Νομίζω πως πέρνεις του τελευταίου δικού σου  ανεξάρτητα από το ύψος των όμορων (την μεγαλύτερη σε κάθε περίπτωση)

Την θεμελίωση την έκανα ακριβώς όπως αναφέρεις (χωρίς Fepla >>>  που το θεωρώ περιττό ως πρόγραμμα)

Τις σημειώσεις του αβραμίδη τις είδα ... πχ λέει πάκτωση στο επίπεδο Χ -Y της διεύθυνσης του τοιχίου (y ο κατακόρυφος κατά fespa) ... άρα ... Δχ,Δy,Δz σταθερές Φz σταθερή Φy (στροφή περί τον κατακόρυφο άξονα) σταθερή και Φχ ελεύθερη .... Ενώ στα διασταυρούμενα τοιχεία  λογικά πλήρης πάκτωση και προς τις 2 διευθύνσεις 

Ξεφύγαμε λίγο από το θέμα αλλά αυτό με τον αρμό είναι νομικά πολύ σοβαρό >> Διαβάζεις πως η μη τήρηση του εύρους υποκινείτε στις διατάξεις περί επικινδύνων κατασκευών και σε λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού στον τελευταίο όροφο δεν έχεις όμορο κτίριο, θα λάβεις την μετακίνηση του τελευταίου (6ου) ορόφου *χωρίς* να την πολλαπλασιάσεις με το 1,414. 
Στον 4ο όροφο όμως, έχεις όμορο κτήριο, άρα αυτή η μετακίνηση θα πολλαπλασιαστεί με το 1,414.
Το πιθανότερο δε, είναι να είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν του 6ου (που δεν την έχουμε πολλαπλασιάσει με τον 1,414).

Προφανώς εκ παραδρομής αναφέρθηκες σε οριζόντιες στην στηρίξεις οροφής ισογείου (εννοούσες υπογείου).

Αν θέλεις να επιλύσεις κοιτόστρωση, το FePla είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη λύση, αν βέβαια περιορίζεσαι σε προγράμματα της LH Λογισμική.
Συνεπώς, έχει κι αυτό τη χρησιμότητά του, όπως επίσης είναι χρήσιμο και για επιλύσεις "περίεργων" πλακών ως προς τη γεωμετρία, τις συνθήκες στήριξης ή/και τις φορτίσεις.

----------


## stat

Καλό το fepla αλλά.... επρεπε να αλληλεπιδρά με το φορέα .... να ειναι δηλαδή το φεσπα με γραμμικά και επιφανειακά μέλη , όπως πχ το etabs.

οσο για τον αρμό μη ξεχνάς πως το όμορο μπορεί να έχει δικαιωμα για προσθήκη και το δικό του δεν εχει σύμφωνα με τον Νομο υποχρέωση να αφήσει αρμό οποτε καλλιτερα να πάρουμε τον μέγιστο (και του ανωτερου οροφου)  αρμό...

----------


## Xάρης

+1.000 για αυτό που είπες για το FePla. Αυτό είναι το επιθυμητό και να επεκτείνω τη σκέψη σου, θα ήθελα να προσομοιώνονται και τοιχία, υπογείου και ανωδομής, με επιφανειακά στοιχεία. Προκύπτουν άλλα προβλήματα βέβαια. Όπως και να έχει, είναι ένα εργαλείο που έχει τη χρησιμότητά του ακόμα και έτσι όπως είναι.

Αυτό που λες για την προσθήκη είναι απόλυτα σωστό αλλά και ένα "παράθυρο" του νόμου. Θυμάμαι που το συζητούσαμε, κάποιες εποχές που κάναμε στατικές μελέτες, με τους ελεγκτές των στατικών στην πολεοδομία. 
Είναι δυνατόν να βγάλουμε άδεια για έναν όροφο, ένα ισόγειο κτήριο που θα έχει αρμό π.χ. 1cm και πολύ είπα. 
Μετά εκδίδουμε άδεια προσθήκης για άλλους 5 ορόφους. 
Τι γίνεται με τον αρμό; Τίποτα! Έχουμε τον αρμό της αρχικής μελέτης του ισόγειου κτηρίου.
Βέβαια στην αρχική μελέτη είχαμε διαστασιολογήσει όλα τα φέροντα στοιχεία για να φέρουν τα φορτία της εξαώροφης οικοδομής.
Ο μπαγάσας ο Έλληνας, πάντα θα βρει τρόπο να ξεφύγει. :Γέλιο: 

Η άποψή μου για τον αρμό είναι ότι τον πολλαπλασιάζουμε με το 1,414 μόνο στους ορόφους που έχουμε όμορο κτήριο. Στους άλλους, υψηλότερους ορόφους, δεν το πολλαπλασιάζουμε και φυσικά λαμβάνουμε το μέγιστο που θα προκύψει.

----------


## dn102

> Πάκτωση στη βάση (δάπεδο ισογείου) θεωρούμε μόνο για τον υπολογισμό του nv και όχι του αρμού.


Απο τη στιγμή μου υπάρχει υπόγειο με μεγάλη ακαμψία, κατα την άποψη μου μπορείς να κάνεις και τη παραδοχή της πάκτωσης στη στάθμη εδάφους.

@Χάρης: Σου άρεσε βλέπω η λύση μου :Γέλιο: , εγώ την έφαγα νωρίτερα, γνωρίζεις το σχετικό θέμα που άνοιξα

----------


## stat

Στις αντίστοιχες διευθύνσεις μήπως όπως αναφέρω πιο πάνω και σύμφωνα με τις σημειώσεις Αβραμίδη??? 
Δες τις παρακάτω αναλύσεις που έκανα στο ίδιο φορέα...

1. Τελικός φορέας (πολεοδομία)... Πεδιλοδοκοί + υψίκορμες δοκοί για τοιχεία υπογείου ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ την προσομοίωση Δμαχ=3,53 εκ
2. Πεδιλοδοκοί + υψίκορμες δοκοί για τοιχεία υπογείου ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ Δμαχ=4,14 εκ
3. ΠΑΚΤΩΣΗ στην βάση υπογείου (σβήνω τις πεδιλοδοκούς)  + υψίκορμες δοκοί για τοιχεία υπογείου ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ Δμαχ=3,48 εκ
4. ΠΑΚΤΩΣΗ στην βάση του ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟΥ (σβήνω το υπόγειο εντελώς) Δμαχ=3,00 εκ

Πάντως αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τον ΕΑΚ αναφέρει πως μπορείς να παραλείψεις τις ελαστικές στηρίξεις και ότι θεωρεί το έδαφος στέρεο σαν την περίπτωση 3 (αλλα με σωστή προσομοίωση των τοιχειων υπογείου) .... κάτι που σκεφτηκα είναι να δώσω μεγάλο συντελεστή αδράνειάς του εκάστοτε υποστυλώματος στο επίπεδο του περιμετρικού τοιχείου υπογείου  (όπως στις πλακοδοκούς για την προσομοίωση του διαφράγματος)

----------


## dn102

Λοιπόν, μιάς και το έθιξες άνοιξε νέο θέμα και στείλε μου τίς κατόψεις και τα φορτία που έβαλες να κάνουμε καμία σύγκριση.Θα το λύσω και εγώ να δούμε τι θα μου δώσει.

----------


## stat

χαχαχαχαχα !!!! θα ετοιμάσω σύντομα ένα άλλο φορέα παρόμοιο με αυτό (αυτό το βαρέθηκε η ψυχή μου) και θα το αναλύσουμε μαζί ...τώρα έχω να τελίωσω 4 Π.Ε.Α  μέχρι το πρωί ....

----------


## dn102

Συνάδελφε σου εύχομαι πραγματικά απο τη καρδιά μου να έχεις πάντα δουλειά και να μη προλάβεις να φτιάξεις άλλο φορέα

----------


## stat

Παρομοίως φίλε μου... έτσι πως μας κατάντησαν του ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε .... ΠΕΑ, εκτιμήσεις, αυθαίρετα, βεβαιώσεις αδόμητου ... θα δείς που στο τέλος θα χρεώνουμε και τις αιτήσεις όπως κάναν τα παλιά ιδιωτικά γραφεία εξυπηρέτησης πελατών

----------

